

EMC's Atmos shutdown shows why cloud lock-in is still scary - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/07/emcs-atmos-shutdown-shows-why-cloud-lock-in-is-still-scary.ars

======
JoeAltmaier
Room for a startup here: guaranteeing/supporting cloud APIs when vendors fail.
Or providing a portable/pluggable API for deploying on any cloud service, so
you can quickly recover from vendor failure.

